# Making a Bat Hat irl, opinions?



## GothiqueBat (Oct 15, 2020)

Sup, Pocket Campers!

I have really fallen in love with the bat-hat that's available as a Halloween event reward


This thing ^


And I've been looking around on amazon since I won some vouchers recently and found this gem, that looks very similar

https://www.amazon.co.uk/COMVIP-Womens-Bowler-Hat-Black/dp/B07B3JVPFD/ref=pd_rhf_se_p_img_3?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=DEESS3BA2M2C3XNBK82H

And wondered if perhaps getting hold of some fabric to make some bat wings to add on to the sides would be a good idea?

Any opinions / thoughts?​


----------



## SenpaiPuppy (Oct 16, 2020)

If you wanted to you could try making one from scratch, it may be abit difficult but it would hopefully be worth it. 
I feel like the ears of the hat are just too small tbh.


----------



## bebebese (Oct 23, 2020)

I think a plain black beret and some black felt would be fine, you'd just need to cut out the ear and wing shapes from the felt and stick/sew them on. 
You may even be able to make the whole thing from scratch! I don't think beret patterns are too difficult.
Here's a pattern for one with fox ears, should be simple enough to recreate with black fabric.


----------



## amemome (Nov 2, 2020)

This is a super cute idea! I think you could also buy a cat-ear beret (like this one) and then add some wings.


----------

